# Don't forget..Blackpool's Ride The Lights on Friday.



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Aug 2013)

We're going.


----------



## clid61 (28 Aug 2013)

Think you missed it , Ride was Tuesday.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Aug 2013)

Oh bollocks....the blog I read said Friday. But I've just googled and your right.

A certain wife will be gutted when I tell her.


----------

